
Judge orders video of fatal police [CPD] shooting released - peterhadlaw
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjr3dfKlp7JAhXJjz4KHWBaB40QqQIIHjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.chicagotribune.com%2Fnews%2Flocal%2Fbreaking%2Fct-judge-orders-release-of-video-showing-fatal-shooting-by-police-officer-20151119-story.html&usg=AFQjCNHl54cam3FsiOzVGCEhpLRCxTQJxw&sig2=0wY8wu-eiQ_lvK4PEJjTDw
======
peterhadlaw
This could spark riots in Chicago - don't know what to think here. What were
the motives of the journalist using the FOIA here? Is the damage that may come
from riots worth it? I don't think the outcome of the officer's trial is
complete yet but if it was the case that the courts decided the officer was
guilty, would releasing the videos be necessary / the right thing to do?

~~~
zimpenfish
> What were the motives of the journalist using the FOIA here?

One assumes "to expose what looks like a pretty clear case of police
overreaction / brutality which resulted in a clearly avoidable death".

